# For those of you taking baby aspirin



## lori

Hi girls :hi: I could really use some reassurance. 

I'm 13 weeks and have been taking baby aspirin since before conception. My doctor and I agreed that I would continue taking it until my second prenatal appointment which is tomorrow. I can't help worrying that if I stop taking it I'll lose this baby too :cry: I don't feel like I'm far enough past my previous loss for it to be safe just yet (I almost made it to the end of first tri last time too). I've heard of people taking it throughout pregnancy, but my doctor thinks it's safer to stop now.

I'd be very grateful to anyone willing to share their experience or knowledge. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Csunshine013

My OB and I have discussed this and I have also been taking a baby aspirin daily since prior to conception and will remain taking it until the end of my pregnancy. He didn't give me a reason just said that I would continue until the end.:shrug:


----------



## jennyellen13

im taking it too, i think iv got to take it the whole pregnancy, as its only a small doasge maybe take it for a few more weeks and then try and wean yourself off it. do what feels best hun xx


----------



## lori

Oh god, that's terrifying! I'm the only one stopping after first tri? Please tell me someone else's doctor is advising the same thing? I think I might have to beg him to let me stay on it a bit longer.


----------



## jennyellen13

just ask him whats the reasons he is not keeping you on it? and tell him why you think you should be kept on it hun. i know i had sever clotting in my previous pregnancy which caused the death of my daughter so thats why i have to take it all the way through. just ask him if there is any specific reason why he wants you off it. or you could even try ringing a consultant from a hospital and asking them maybe? xxx


----------



## Sweetie

I'm on it too for recurrent m/c as a precaution (we got preg again the month we were supposed to start fertility testing) I asked him about going off it at some point and he said that no I was to stay on it until after baby was born...

Oh, and HI! I'm from Alberta too!


----------



## WantaBelly

Theres absolutely nothing wrong with continueing to take it, I believe you are to stop around 36 weeks or so though because that close to delivering you don't want your blood too thin, its dangerous


----------



## Csunshine013

Hey hun just talk to your doctor and see what he thinks and if it's a good reason then think about it, but in the end it's your body. 

I not only take a baby aspirin but cut out all caffeine and quit smoking so that all factors in as well.


----------



## pollypop20

Hi like the other ladies my doctor advised me to take it all the way through until my baby is born xxxxxx


----------



## lori

Thanks for your replies. He said his main concern with me taking aspirin all the way through is that the baby's ductus arteriosus (heart valve) may not close at delivery like it it supposed to. We agreed that I could continue taking it until 20 weeks, which makes me feel a bit better and will give me a chance to do some more research and thinking. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## chocolate

Hey ladies, Im on baby asprin, only because I read that ladies with PCOS may have an increased chance of blood clots, but I didnt know why .......... my dr said it was ok to take it but didnt say anything about when to stop it.

Ill be so nervous stopping it though ......... how long would it take for a blood clot to form even if we stopped it at 36 weeks? Is there extra monitoring to be able to see if one is forming or something? I know they wont monitor me as we have no idea if my mc was associated with this or anything ......... just worrying to stop taking something like this and wondering about the what ifs!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ladies can I ask how much aspirin do you take?


----------

